# Collective Haul 4.0



## Rezel (Jul 4, 2012)

*MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in NC25*




*MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish in Whisper Of Gilt (center)*
*MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadows in:  (clockwise from top right)*
* Warm Thunder, Modern Pewter, Blue Orbit, Grand Galaxy*




*NYX 10 Color Eye Shadow Palettes in:  (clockwise from top)*
* Super Model, Velvet Rope, Haute Model, Bohemian Rhapsody*




  	So glad I took a chance on Nyx eye shadows again. Was disappointed with the first palette I got but these are definitely better in quality.

*MAC Lipsticks in Spice and Please Me*
*MAC Pro Longwear Lipglass in Driven By Love, Lipglasses in Impassioned and Rebel*


 



*MAC Nail Lacquers in Myth and Please Me*




*China Glaze Magnetix Nail Polish in:  (from left)*
* Attraction, You Move Me, Drawn To You*
*Cult Nails Nail Polish in:*
* Seduction, Iconic *







 



*Paco Rabanne Lady Million EDP, Clean EDPs*
*Makeup Forever Aqua Smoky Lash in Extra Black*




  	Some close-ups of the e/s palettes.

  	Super Model, Velvet Rope


 



  	Haute Model, Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 5, 2012)

Ooh, nice haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## thatKanojo (Jul 6, 2012)

Ooh, magnetic nail polish! I've wanted to try it. That's a grand haul you've got there.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 6, 2012)

love the nyx palettes and the color of driven by love. so gorgeous!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 11, 2012)

oh man those nyx palettes look nice!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice haul! 
  	I would like to lay my hands on everything.
  	I love the lipsticks from MAC, I really want them!


----------



## Rezel (Jul 14, 2012)

EOTD-Fanny said:


> Very nice haul!
> I would like to lay my hands on everything.
> I love the lipsticks from MAC, I really want them!


  	Thank you!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Very pretty haul!  I love those nail polishes!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 18, 2012)

Great haul!  I like those palettes, esp. the neutral one


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 19, 2012)

Great haul, I wish I could get Spice lipstick..
  	Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anne082 (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats , enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

ohhhhh!  nice!


----------



## Rezel (Aug 15, 2012)

maggielemon said:


> ohhhhh!  nice!


  	Thank you, ladies.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

Great haul! Enjoy  Love Please Me lipstick, so so pretty :eyelove:


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 21, 2012)

im jealous of the haul! you got some great stuff!! :0)


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

Great haul!  How do you like the studio fix powder?


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Love those e/s palettes.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

Spice looks like a really pretty color! I think I might want to get one. I am also digging both of those pallette's! They seem diverse


----------



## Rezel (Sep 4, 2012)

Spruceitup said:


> Spice looks like a really pretty color! I think I might want to get one. I am also digging both of those pallette's! They seem diverse


  	Thank you everyone.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 4, 2012)

great haul!


----------



## Rezel (Sep 24, 2012)

naturallyfab said:


> great haul!


  	Thanks!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Great haul!


----------



## Rezel (Feb 16, 2013)

Violetsmoke said:


> Great haul!


  	Thank you.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

Extra Dimension eyeshadows are my fave! Jelly


----------



## Rezel (Feb 19, 2013)

carmiebell said:


> Extra Dimension eyeshadows are my fave! Jelly


  	Mine too. We have to get ready for the new ED collection coming out in April. It's gonna be an expensive one.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice haul!


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 23, 2013)

what a lovely haul!!! =D


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whisper of Gilt & Please Me lipstick are my favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Enjoy it


----------



## Rezel (Mar 29, 2013)

tears3101 said:


> Whisper of Gilt & Please Me lipstick are my favs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.
  	I'd written off the NYX palettes but after seeing your haul I'm going to check them out.


----------



## CaramelB3auty (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice! So many goodies - fragrance too!  I think I'll stop by and try out Impassioned


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I'd written off the NYX palettes but after seeing your haul I'm going to check them out.


  I know this is late... but you should give them a try. I'm not that keen on NYX products also but I had to grab a couple of those palettes. Couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been wanting Impassioned l/s but I have some similar shades so I got the lipglass instead.


----------

